# John Palmer's How To Brew



## geoffd (2/2/11)

Hi guy's, looking to see if anyone in the club has a hardcopy I can borrow while doing the BJCP course over the comming months. I promise to take good care of it & not draw smiley faces on it or bend the page corners. Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (2/2/11)

Got a spare $20 bucks? Get it sent to your door for free and keep it for a lifetime. :icon_cheers: 

http://www.bookdepository.com/book/9780937381885/How-to-Brew


----------



## geoffd (2/2/11)

Thank fourstar, I just wanted it for a few months, I live in a small house with crap all storage space & avoiding dust collectors is important. I've read through many sections of the online book when I started AG, I just wouldnt use it other than a quick revision for this course.

The only books I have found myself to regularly refer to for brewing ideas is Beer Captured & some old Vicbrew recipe books, sadly there havent been many recipe books done in Victoria in the past few years.

You have prompted me to go through what books I have to see if anyone else in the club wants a read of them, cheers. I know I have a book on yeast culturing that I have only really read once.

Fingers crossed for windy FNQ, hope it's not paradise lost for anyone's brew shed...and the rest of course


----------



## geoffd (2/2/11)

Sorted

Thank's Manticle, I shall repay you in kind, noooo not sex.


----------



## fcmcg (2/2/11)

Father Jack said:


> Sorted
> 
> Thank's Manticle, I shall repay you in kind, noooo not sex.


If it makes it even easier , jack ( or Geoff lol) you can borrow mine...i can bring it to the next Westgate meeting...


----------



## geoffd (2/2/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> If it makes it even easier , jack ( or Geoff lol) you can borrow mine...i can bring it to the next Westgate meeting...




the thing's you'll do for sex!

I'll wait & see whose I can get first as the course starts next Tuesday, Manticle the offer still stands whether I get the book off you or not.
Will let you know if required Ferg, cheers.


----------



## Bribie G (2/2/11)

Has Palmer got into the 21st century with BIAB and his paranoia with cold break yet?


----------



## geoffd (2/2/11)

BribieG said:


> Has Palmer got into the 21st century with BIAB and his paranoia with cold break yet?



No idea Bribie, just reading it coz it's part of the designated course material. 
I tend to come up with my own falsely construed hypotheses on matters like these, so brew your bloody bags off 

BTW how do you get clear runnings from BIAB or do you just let time fix it?


----------



## Bribie G (2/2/11)

:icon_offtopic: 

Wort out of the Urn goes crystal clear into the cube / chiller. First glass "clears the throat" of the tap and goes towards the starter. Second glass - just poured on this occasion for illustration purposes - is just about crystal, subsequent runnings crystal.
Just use a good floccer (brewbrite in my case)

B) 





If by runnings you mean off the mash itself, many a prize winning beer made on simple 3V non-recirculating systems with cloudy runnings so it's not just a BIAB thing and until a couple of decades ago I suppose most commercial beer was made that way as well and possibly still is.


----------

